# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  ایجاد یک Maintenance plan  و مشاهده خطا

## spinelruby

سلام 
من یک *Maintenance Plane* ایجاد کردم که هم از یک *DB* پشتیبانی می گیره هم بک آپ های به درد نخور هشت هفته پیش رو به صورت اتوماتیک پاک می کنه. وقتی ساختمش و خواستم *Execute*  کنم *خطای* زیر رو بهم هم نشون داد.

Maintenance Plan error.png

لطفا راهنمایی کنید. :لبخند:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
پیغام خطا به اندازه کافی واضح هست. شما برای اجرای Plan باید SQL Server Agent رو اجرا کنید. روش راست کلیک کرده و گزینه Start رو بزنید یا از داخل services در کنترل پنل میتونید اینکارو بکنید.

----------


## spinelruby

قبل از اینکه این پست رو بذارم این کار رو کرده بودم. البته روی یک دیتا بیس دیگه امتحان کردم و مشکلی نداشت.

----------

